# new guitar



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

hi

here is my one of a kind new Godin Nylon Multiac SA

Specs
Mahogany neck
Ebony Fingerboard
16" fingerboard radius
25.59" (650mm) Scale
2" nut width
normally this guitar is made with a Chambered Mahogany body. Mine is made with Chambered Spanish Cedar body.It's a prototype.
Solid Cedar Top
Custom RMC electronics with 13-pin connector for direct control of Roland GR Series and Axon AX100 guitar synths.
Natural High-Gloss finish


----------



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

Great looking guitar my friend! How does it play? One more question, How do you get your hands on a Godin prototype? Congratulations.:wave:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A fine Canadian Made guitar. Nice


----------



## Stig O'Tracy (Apr 21, 2009)

Doesn't Jesse Cooke play one of those?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I always wanted to try one of those. Looks great.

But did you drop it on the floor or something? It has a dent in the lower bout. :sport-smiley-002:

:smile:


----------



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

This is my favorite guitar. It sound so good and its so easy to play. 
cant stop playing with it. When i use it with guitar rig I cant tell its a nylon string.


----------



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

Younggun said:


> Great looking guitar my friend! How does it play? One more question, How do you get your hands on a Godin prototype? Congratulations.:wave:


Im a pretty lucky boy with the best brother that work for a label.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

congrats! Just beautiful.....happy pickin!!

dale


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Beauty......kksjur


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

BlackMerde said:


> Im a pretty lucky boy with the best brother that work for a label.



You're a lucky Dude to have a cool brother like that.:wave:


----------



## keeleykatana (May 9, 2009)

I've always wanted one of these babies!


----------

